# Friendster changes from a social networking site to social entertainment site



## TechGeekization (Mar 26, 2011)

Hey guys. According to TechCrunch, Friendster will be repositioned as a social entertainment site for people to play games and music. On May 31, Friendster will move to wipe out all photos, blogs, comments and groups uploaded or created by its users. The company will, however, keep all accounts alive, along with user friends lists, games details and basic profile information. So what do you guy think?

It is kinda sad when Friendster used to be a top social networking site few years ago. I have stopped using it for 3 years mainly because there are too many spammers and not as interactive as Facebook. Do you guys think Friendster will come back on top with social entertainment site? I don't really think so unless they can make something special and different.

News from: http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/26/so...ase-all-user-photos-blogs-and-more-on-may-31/


----------

